# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  SINGER SG-15

## Schaub Lorenz

γεια σας και παλι με νέο θεμα!!
Εχω το παραπανω συστημα σιδερώματος και μου κανει το εξης
ενώ ζεσταίνεται κανονικα και ξεκινω να σιδερωσω σε καποια φαση βραχυκυκλωνει μαλλον το μπουτον (που είναι στη χειρολαβή και δινει σημα στο μποιλερ) και δινει συνεχεια την εντολη για ατμο δεν σταματάει δλδ παρα μονο αν σησω τελειως το μποιλερ το θεμα είναι ότι εψαξα μπουτον για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο αλλα δεν είμαι σιγουρος ότι προερχεται από εκει.
εχω 2 ερωτήματα να θεσω.
1ον να αγορασω μπουτον και να δω αν θα φτιαχτει
2ον να αγορασω ολοκληρο το σιδερο 30 ευρω εχει
Υ.Γ OTAN ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΝΕΙ ΜΥΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ ΡΕΥΜΑ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το 2 είναι το καλύτερο . Μπορεί να έχει πέρα από το πρόβλημα του μπουτόν (σκάλωσε / κόλλησε) και κάποια εσωτερική διαρροή (διαρροή νερά και ρεύματος) Πάρε άλλο. όχι ότι δεν φτιάχνεται αλλά πρέπει να ελεγχθεί προσεχτικά , άσε που το μοντέλο δεν το βλέπω για επάρκεια ανταλλακτικών.

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

η θεια παλι θα με σωσει εχει ένα juro pro αλλα το μποιλερ δεν λειτουργει αλλα το σιδερο δουλευει ηθελα να ρωτησω αν βαλω το σιδερο του juro pro στο singer δεν θα δουλεψει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι καλά τέτοια πειράματα . Κάθε σίδερο έχει τις δικές του ιδιαιτερότητες/ισχύος /ροής/ ρυθμίσεων και συνδέσεις και είναι αδύνατα τέτοια πράγματα.

----------


## nyannaco

Μια χαρά, θα φτιάξεις κάτι τέτοιο:

funny_car_mwxms_Pak101(dot)com.jpg

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

μα τα χαρακτιρηστικα του juro pro είναι ακριβως ιδια με του singer
Eνας κολλητος μου εχει delonghi stirrella και εβαλε σιδερο singer και δουλεψε τελεια

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

@nyannaco Καπως ετσι θα είναι γιατι τo juro pro είναι μπλε και το singer γκρι ασημι

----------


## 347

δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## 347

> η θεια παλι θα με σωσει εχει ένα juro pro αλλα το μποιλερ δεν λειτουργει αλλα το σιδερο δουλευει ηθελα να ρωτησω αν βαλω το σιδερο του juro pro στο singer δεν θα δουλεψει;


δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Λοιπον με το σιδερο ασχοληθηκα φετος διοτι το juro pro δουλευε και λυπομουν να το χαλασω αλλα το μαλα....στηρι καηκε πηρε φωτια κι εκανα το πειραμα και δουλεψε....αλλα το singer εμεινε κανα χρονο στην ντουλαπα και ξεχασα να αδειασω το νερο και τωρα την πατησα παρολο που το ξεπλυνα καλα βουλωσαν απο αλατα και μαυριλα οι τρυπουλες που βγαινει ο ατμος και δοκιμασα κατι ταμπλετες για καφετιερα του λιντλ και καθαρισε λειτουργουσε αψογα ωσπου ξανα βουλωσε το νερο εδω στη χαλκιδικη που το εχω ειναι πολυ σκληρο τι μπορω να κανω για να μην εχω θεματα

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Παρεπιπτοντως λογω αλατων μεσα σε 3 χρονια αλλαξα αντισταση στο πλυντηριο και στον θερμοσιφωνα

----------


## Schaub Lorenz

Ξεχασα να πω οτι λογω του οτι πηρε φωτια το juro-pro(να σημειωσω οτι εκλεισε 15 ετια) πηρα ενα καινουριο της ariete μοντελο stiromatic2100 και λειτουργει αψογοτατα και ζεσταινει σε μολις 2 λεπτα θελω την γνωμη σας μου προτεινουν ανταλαγη (ενας φιλος μου) με το AEG DBS 3350 ΤΙ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ

----------

